# Hartland Woody size



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Hi

Could someone with a Hartland Woody let me know its dimensions, length breath and height.

Thanks
Alan


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Not including any trailing car, the approximate sizes are 9 inches long excluding the rear coupler, 4 3/4 wide, and 5 inches over the rails.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanks Bill, for what I'm thinking size does matter and the Woody may be spot on. 

Alan


----------

